# SS 31.12.16 - Haydn #99



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Franz Joseph Haydn (1732 - 1809)*

Symphony No. 99 in E-flat major, H. 1/99 

1. Adagio - Vivace assai
2. Adagio
3. Menuetto e Trio. Allegretto
4. Finale: Vivace

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Posting the final Saturday Symphony of 2016 a little early because I won't be able to be online tomorrow. Hope everyone can ring in the New Year with a little Haydn.

I'll be listening too:









Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I will try the Colin Davis/London Symphony Orchestra version this weekend.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2016)

Colin Davis


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Bernstein for me also. If I get ambitious, I might squeeze in Szell and Beecham.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Haydn*: Symphony 99, w. ACO/Harnoncourt (rec.1992).


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
Bernstein for me also.


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

I'm sticking to Antal Dorati & Philharmonia Hungarica, always a reliable choice.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

For No. 99, Bernstein, C. Davis or for the HIP lovers, hard to beat Sigiswald Kuijken leading La Petite Bande.

I have all the above and then some.

I'll listen to all the above!!! :tiphat:


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Alydon said:


> I'm sticking to Antal Dorati & Philharmonia Hungarica, always a reliable choice.


Yes the ideal starting place for any Haydn symphony
I think I will look for another couple of comparative versions from those above with Marc Minkowski thrown in
Certainly been a few Haydn Symphonies of late in the SS list


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Listening to this one right now:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I promise myself I do will listen to Dorati as well, but started with my first choice on this one.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2016)

Haydn 99


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

I'll be starting with Danish conductor *Mogens Wöldike*:










Later, I hope to get around to my "go to" conductor for Haydn, *Hermann Scherchen*:










Coincidentally, both of these recordings were made with the *Vienna State Opera Orchestra*. Scherchen's recording was made in 1951 for Westminster, and Wöldike's was made in 1956 for Vanguard.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

I'll go with Beecham & his Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. Beecham has a way with Haydn of really brining the spirit of the music to the fore.

Bernstein also performs very well here but as I have work first thing (sadly), I'll only have time for the one performance this evening.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Alydon said:


> I'm sticking to Antal Dorati & Philharmonia Hungarica, always a reliable choice.


I have that one on right now, however, still staying with Bernstein this time.


----------



## PeterF (Apr 17, 2014)

I will probably play my vesrion by Colin Davis, but may possibly go with my versions by Jochum or Szell.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

PeterF said:


> I will probably play my vesrion by Colin Davis, but may possibly go with my versions by Jochum or Szell.


Did you made up your mind in the end?


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

After hearing the Colin Davis/London Symphony Orchestra version, my opinion remains that this symphony is just okay. It has a few pleasant moments, but otherwise, it very much sounds to me like sonic wallpaper.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

bharbeke said:


> After hearing the Colin Davis/London Symphony Orchestra version, my opinion remains that this symphony is just okay. It has a few pleasant moments, but otherwise, it very much sounds to me like sonic wallpaper.


For me, Haydn's No. 99 is probably my least favorite London Symphony.

I wasn't going to say anything, but you gave me the opening!!! :lol:


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

hpowders said:


> For me, Haydn's No. 99 is probably my least favorite London Symphony.
> 
> I wasn't going to say anything, but you gave me the opening!!! :lol:


Hmm. That's interesting because I LOVE it.

Different strokes and all that . . .


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

JACE said:


> Hmm. That's interesting because I LOVE it.
> 
> Different strokes and all that . . .


Thanks for asking. My favorite is No. 102. It has the most incredible finale-a virtuosic four minute whirlwind, simply amazing.

And while I'm at it, has any composer packed more music into a four minute finale than Haydn did?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

JACE said:


> Hmm. That's interesting because I LOVE it.
> 
> Different strokes and all that . . .


Not to mention taste.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Of the London group, the three symphonies that have so far been pretty average are 98, 99, and 102. Hpowders, what version or versions have been the best for No. 102 in your listening experience?


----------



## Weird Heather (Aug 24, 2016)

I listened to one of the old classics - Vienna State Opera Orchestra/Mogens Wöldike. The stereo separation is rather wide (as is typical of the time), but it is an energetic performance, and it isn't as mushy as most mid-century performances are.

This symphony tends to be overshadowed by some of the others, but I find it interesting nonetheless. The minuet, in particular, seems to strain against the constraints of its form. I detect a fair amount of dissonance, and the staccato notes in the main theme cause it to deviate considerably from the expected stately dance.


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

hpowders said:


> Thanks for asking. My favorite is No. 102. It has the most incredible finale-a virtuosic four minute whirlwind, simply amazing.
> 
> And while I'm at it, has any composer packed more music into a four minute finale than Haydn did?


Try No.96 finale - amazingly condensed piece but hits the mark every time.


----------

